# For Indian Students to Become US Physicians



## digen verma

Hello folks,

For all of you NRI students that are trying to get into medical school, here?s good news. Kasturba Medical College International Center, India has tied up with the American University of Antigua (AUA) College of Medicine to offer various courses in medicine. 

The purpose of the training at AUA is to prepare students to pass the US medical licensing examinations (USMLE). Students begin their clinical experience during their 1st semester at a local general Hospital in St. Johns, Antigua, and clinical rotations are completed at US teaching hospitals. 

This basically allows a student to finish the first few semesters in Manipal and the rest at Antigua. This is the only college in the Caribbean that will help you achieve your goal of becoming a US physician.




For further info google "american university of antigua" or "kasturba medical college manipal"


----------



## krish

hi i have just completed my mbbs .. now iam doing my house surgeon ...now iam planning to do elective in united states,,, can u help me out in this regard.


----------



## morpheus

Hey Digen,

Yeah... I too have heard of KMCIC... A couple of acquaintances registered for the 2007 intake... I checked their website and was pretty impressed the information provided. Would like to know from a few people before I take up my course in the college... Thanks buddy...
Morpheus!


----------



## kishan000000

i would like to sonemthing more abt it?
can u tell me how many colleges are like "Kasturba Medical College" tied up with us medical college......


----------



## GQdoc786

AUA is not a US MD school.. It is in the carribean and any ties it has are irrelevant with practicing in the states.

Either way (India or Carribean) you are still considered an IMG


----------



## Ankith

*Indian Students to Become US Physicians*

Studying Medical course like physician in India have good scope in foreign and it will increases the proximity to get in to high designation job.
I think US is good for your career.


----------



## supergal

yes they have good scopes in abroad


----------



## maculahealthcare

Physicians who study in India should extend their valuable services in India rather than going abroad.


----------



## jabeen100

It is a good idea for Indian students to make physicians of US.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

It is really good initiative to start USMLE coaching in India. But I think graduates who studied in India must serve to their own country than opting to serve in foreign countries. I accept that money matters a lot today, but making using of the opportunities present in other country and implementing here would matters a lot.


----------



## shanelowney

Caribbean Medical College of St. Vincent offer clinical clerkship program in the USA, Canada and UK. Medical student from any country apply for the Doctor of Medicine degree program, they also offer scholarship program to medical students.


----------

